# Florocarbon line and checking guides...



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Last year on my web page I posted an article on checking rod guides. It involves using a piece of panty hose.

See: http://members.cox.net/files/heaver.htm 

Florocarbon line: Some people swear by it, others swear at it. Personally I am in the latter category. I lost two large fish to florocarbon last year - one was the largest YF tuna I had ever hooked. The florocarbon leader broke at the hook knot. "Oh, incorrect knot tying", some will say. So I retied with using a fresh section of florocarbon, fresh knot, hook, etc. Another tuna on a short time later!!! GREAT!!! And guess what????!!!! The piece-of-trash florocarbon broke again in identical circumstances - right at the knot. 

"Oh, incorrect knot tying", some will again say. Well to those folks I'll let them know that I have been tying fishing knots 35+ years, and I am not a novice. I can tie any knot perfectly - the ones that don't turn out right I'll cut off and redo. The floro I was using is Momai Hi-Catch in 60lb test.

Floro is best used for leader shy fish such as tuna, kings, etc. I guess a piece of floro could be used for jerk-jigging for spanish - but is it worth the trouble? I don't think so.

Drum, cobia, amberjack could care less if you're using a piece of rope for leader and are not leader shy.

Personally I would recommend that one stay away from the stuff. Sooner or later its going to cost you a nice fish.

For tuna I have gone back to 80lb clear Ande connected to the fishing line with a simple albright or nail knot.

Lou


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Heaver,

I did the flourocarbon thing when they came out Berkly Vanish, Stren, and Triplefish in 10-30lb test range. Agree there good for line shy fish, but I also found leader tended to break on me easier could be abrasion resistance or durability issue. I'm only using flourocarbon now for Speck fishing leader material, but might not even do that this year as you know it is expensive  

Still fishing primarily mono w/some other braids, low stretch monos, and copolymers. Swapped out my wire line for 80-100lb braid for open water big Rockfish late in the season which trolled the mojos and spoons fine and no problem landing fish. Capt. [email protected] Lighthose tackle put me on to swapping out wire for heavy braid. FYI, He also swears by 80lb Jinkai for Tuna.

Mark


----------



## Smoker (Mar 19, 2002)

Heaver,
I also have had problems with the knot pulling on big tuna when tying a single nail knot in floro. I found that if you tie a double nail knot then you wont be standing there watching a big tuna swim away. I have also had no problems when crimping the stuff, but you need to go to 80 pound to get the crimps to hold right.
Later


----------



## TDAU (Oct 9, 2002)

HEAVER 
SAME PROBLEM HERE WITH THE FLOUROCARBON LEADER. LEADERS WERE BREAKING FOR NO APPARENT REASON. I GOT TO THE POINT WHERE I WAS AFRAID TO PUT THE STUFF IN THE WATER. I HAD BETTER SUCCESS WITH CRIMPING IT THAN TYING KNOTS. I'LL STILL USE IT WHEN I FEEL I HAVE TO BUT I REALLY DON'T LIKE IT.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

The Bucket,Smoker,TDAU - roger that on the floro. As expensive as it is I'd figure you'd get some line with good qualities.

I believe its stiffness causes it to chafe or break. The heaviest I have used is 60lb, but may try heavier stuff in the future.

Tried Power Pro line this past year in 30 and 40lb tests. Put PP on the trolling rods that'll I'll also use as pin-rig fighting rods this coming season. The 30lb test line allowed a stretch 30 to hit a 50' bottom with no problems. The stuff has practically not drag in thw water. It'll also have little wind resistance when being used for pin-rigging.

Smoker, I use nail knots whenever I can. They are good strong knots that will not slip!

Looking forward for another summer season. I need a hot summer cobia day!!

Lou


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Just put 30lb Power Pro on my 320. Some sharp looking line I tell you. Expensive, but it gets the job done and Im starting to swear by it.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Nice thread guys. You talked me into trying Power Pro. I learn something everyday on this site.


----------

